
Ask HN: Where do you get your PDFs and ePubs (research and texbooks) - burtonator
I&#x27;ve been building a personal knowledge repository app for the last few months and wanted some feedback:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;getpolarized.io&#x2F;<p>Specifically, where do you get your PDFs and ePUBs that you read?<p>Do you use specific sites?  Find them in specific apps?<p>Or do you just see them reference from news sites like Hacker News?
======
burtonator
Oh.. and here's a link to the app I mentioned:

[https://getpolarized.io/](https://getpolarized.io/)

Right now we have support for PDFs and web content but not ePub which which
we're currently investigating.

------
dddddaviddddd
archive.org

~~~
burtonator
You mean just in general or do they have a page listing important PDFs or do
you mean you find copies of books there?

~~~
dddddaviddddd
Many older and classic texts, recently I've read a bit of The Art of
Electronics and Thinking Physics from there. Just using the search feature.
Lots of unrelated content though.

